

Fudging jobless statistics: Conflicting government stats skew jobless rate - cwan
http://washingtontimes.com/news/2010/feb/09/fudging-unemployment-statistics/?feat=home_headlines

======
Perceval
This is sadly not unique to the Obama administration. Every president since at
least Kennedy has altered the statistical measures of key economic indicators
in order to hide weakness in the economy. Here's a fantastic article on the
subject of bipartisan economic perfidy:
<http://www.harpers.org/archive/2008/05/0082023>

~~~
SamAtt
You're right. But it does seem like the perfect place for the Obama
administration to follow through on it's promises and release the raw data for
these calculations to the public each month (in a machine readable format of
course)

